# How to TPO antibodies affect TSH?



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a question I've been wondering about; can't seem to find much on how TPO antibodies can affect the TSH reading, specifically on people NOT on thyroid hormone replacement.

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alliebeth88 said:


> Just a question I've been wondering about; can't seem to find much on how TPO antibodies can affect the TSH reading, specifically on people NOT on thyroid hormone replacement.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.


TPO is stimulated by TSH. We all should have a small amount of TPO as the TPO oxidizes iodide which we need and it is further processed through various methods once it passes through the TPO.

TPO Ab starts attacking the TPO. This is not a good thing as the pituitary starts to go nuttso thinking it has to send out more TSH and well......................

you get the picture. This would cause a rise in TSH most usually unless there were other antibodies to the TSH receptor site blocking or binding.

I sure hope I explained this right and if "anybody" here can improve in layman's terms, I would appreciate it......................a lot!! LOL!

This is a very good question. Very good!


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Interesting, thank you for the reply! It makes sense to me the way you described it (I am a pharmacy student so I get the science-y mumbo jumbo, haha!)

I am trying to figure out why my TSH went DOWN while my TPO antibodies went UP. And also why my doc keeps telling my my antibodies "should go down soon" (but that's another can of worms!)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

.


> I am trying to figure out why my TSH went DOWN while my TPO antibodies went UP.


Stimulating antibodies.

Have you had a TSI run?

I think TBII is a stimulating antibody that will also lower TSH


----------

